# Danby Moor Grouse Day Pics



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here's some pics of the wirehaired vizsla grouse pointing day on Danby Moor last saturday, many thanks to Ken Hindmarch (Ginger Berserker) for letting me use some of the pics..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The pictures are just beautiful.
I wish I had a eye for taking picture like that.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

pics 1,2, 8,9 are Ruby,,pics 7 and 13 are Hotmischief and Boris


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's settled. Scout and I have to move to the UK now and come to one of these Moor Days. Absolutely gorgeous. 

No one at the hunting things I've gone to had even heard of WHVs, but they sure were impressed when she went straight in the water to retrieve her first duck last Saturday. The more experienced dogs were turned off by the cold.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here's another of Ruby, tbh the conditions weren't ideal with very little breeze so finding the grouse was very hard for the dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its good for the dogs to have tough conditions at times.
Not what we want as hunters, but it helps them up their game. I've seen dogs that have been trained where the birds are always easy to find, go bird less in hard conditions. Then other dogs come in, in the same conditions and clean the field.
Its not always a better nose on the dog finding birds. 'Its the dog has learned to change its hunting style to fit the bad conditions.
The wirehairs are so photogenic, or ya'll just have some really nice ones.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

What an amazing weekend. It was really nice to meet Harrigab and the gorgeous Ruby. It was a pleasure to watch these wirehaires (with the exception of Boris who just chased bunnies!) working the moors.

They call Yorkshire God's Country and hopefully you can see why.

No 2 Ruby No 3 & 4 Boris - bunny hunting


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the bunny hunting.
Just give Boris more bird contact, and he should start choosing them over the bunnies.
If not bunnies taste good.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you for the encouragement Texas Red. As you know I have had a few set backs with Boris this year and I am just being patient with his hunting. I get him out on birds 3 -4 days a week, and he will often bump them. Be it rabbits or birds I encourage him and praise him.

Time will tell!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it was lovely to meet you and Boris, H, I think Ruby and Boris found all the rabbits there between them ha ha! What was the weather like on Sunday, did the breeze pick up a bit for the working test?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Hotm,

Boris looked quite at home in those pics. 

It's a time thing, keep giving him these great experiences and he'll soon 'click'. 

Looks like all had a great day 

Hobbsy


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

D - didn't go to the working test in the end. One of the guys staying over suggested I take him up on the moors to give him a run. I found a lovely area near the pub to let the boy loose. Different dog. Picked up where he left off on saturday. Was very excited as he did a lovely point and I was just moving in to encourage him to flush said grouse, when a bunny shot out, and off they both went. He was galloping all over the moors, bumped a few grouse.....2 hours later I thought I better hit the road and start the long drive home. 

We had the best of the weather on the saturday, sunday it was freezing, although a good wind so was surprised that only the "Master" graded.


----------

